# 6950 Sensor #3



## New-Bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi
can anybody say me what is Sensor #3 on my 6950?

New-Bee


----------



## scooper22 (Jan 12, 2011)

#3 is Memory Temperature


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2011)

it's definitely a temperature on-die (so not memory temperature)

the exact position of the sensor is not known


----------



## scooper22 (Jan 13, 2011)

"Exclusive" at http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?p=12762274 suggested this correllations:


> Yes, the 3 dies. Core, Memory & Shader
> The shaders are the highest temp reading for me (#3).


Actually I came back to post this as I was not sure that #3 was memory (I was pretty sure, but you know...) just to see W1zzard posted a reply indication #3 is NOT memory


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 13, 2011)

that looks like a random guesswork post to me


----------



## heky (Jan 13, 2011)

Could be the memory controller on die.


----------

